# replacement rabbit floor pans



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

jcwhitney had them but doesnt...anywhere else i can get them?


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: replacement rabbit floor pans (awwsheeet)*

You might want to try and call FarOutParts(.com) and see if they can import some from South Africa. 


_Modified by ejand22 at 4:42 PM 9-1-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: replacement rabbit floor pans (ejand22)*

I just got some pieces from here for the Exklusiv Caddy.. they aren't perfect.. but what repair panels are? You can still get a lot of parts from the dealer too.
http://rsjparts.com/catalog/


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: replacement rabbit floor pans ([email protected])*

i tried that place derek...but they didnt seem to have the floor pan on the website....i got some from jcwhitney but they havernt shipped them yet


----------

